
The Problem with Mass Consensus in Tech - jondubois
https://medium.com/@jonathangrosdubois/the-problem-with-mass-consensus-in-tech-43122b141788
======
inimino
Contrarians are usually wrong, because there are simply so many ways to be
wrong. That doesn't mean the consensus is usually right, however.

